# Help me with the translation, please.



## Strider (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been given this whetstone a few months ago. I don't know Japanese, and it doesn't have English written on it. I reckon it's 800# and I am pretty sure of it, as I've tested it on a couple of knives. Is it real or synthetic? Dry sharpening or wet sharpening (which I've been doing, but can't tell for sure). Bought in a knife shop in Japan- don't ask how :D
The other one, the smaller white stone was bought over Ebay for a buck or two. Allegedly #3000, but I doubt. It does do good job, though.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

I would use it wet with water, not oil.


----------



## Strider (Sep 17, 2015)

I would never use oil. I remember somebody telling me that if you use one, you stick with one, otherwise, if you alter the oil/water soaking, the particles fill the stone and damage both it and the knife. And, besides, water is cleaner to use :P

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a friend who speaks Japanese to a toilet after 5th beer, maybe i will ask him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2015)

Molokai said:


> I have a friend who speaks Japanese to a toilet after 5th beer, maybe i will ask him.


Would your friends name be Loris?


----------



## Molokai (Sep 18, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Would gay friends name be Loris?


I see that auto correct is working on IPhone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2015)

Molokai said:


> I see that auto correct is working on IPhone.


Jesus - I just signed on the computer and saw it  - and fixed it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider (Sep 19, 2015)

Hahah rascals! :D Aaaaanyway, the stone has the most amazing ring sound when you tap it...never heard something like that before.


----------

